# BTOC 2012 Convention,Tampa,Fl, May 7-12.



## bbenardo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Subject: *Re: BTO Convention,Tampa, May 7-12, 2012.



This is the the National Convention for the Big Train Operator Club, (BTOC), Nationwide.


Last Year it was held in Boston, and this year in Tampa, Florida.. It is open to all current members of the BTOC, and anyone that signs up for membership, which can also be accomplished at the Convention Headquarters in Tampa , May 7-12.,2012. Layout Tours are scheduled for Thursday and Saturday, and the Banquet will be held on Saturday Evening. 


For a Complete schedule of the Convention Activities check the link attached below .


Thank You


Bruce Benardo


http://www.bigtrainoperator.com/2012tampa/tampa.shtml


----------



## bbenardo (Dec 27, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS From Mike Setzer. 

Ron Gibson (Mr. LGB) and LGB will be at the BTOC Convention in Tampa this May. Ron was just hired to oversee LGB / Marklen USA operations. This is a great addition to our conference. LGB will have their new product and a great time for all of our club to wish Ron the best of luck in his new job. Ron has also agreed to be the quest speaker at the banquet. 

With this great announcement about Ron and LGB, I met with the hotel Friday and we now have till April 6 to get the room discount for this convention. I only have a few spots left for Disney but everything else is wide open. 
Mike 
Thanks Mike, Bruce Benardo


----------



## bbenardo (Dec 27, 2007)

More Good News!!! I just got off the phone with Jonathan Meador with Piko. Jonathan was a long time employee of LGB of America, and now is in charge of North American Operations for Piko. Jonathan will also be attending our convention in Tampa. 
Thanks Mike, Bruce Benardo


----------



## bbenardo (Dec 27, 2007)

WELCOME 
Fun in the Sun, Oh Yes the Sun is waiting for you, dont forget your 
Sunscreen ,Glasses and Hats. 
Looking forward to meeting You All. 
Bruce & Nancy Benardo and the Setzer Family.


----------



## bbenardo (Dec 27, 2007)

We still have Convention cars available and they can be ordered at http://www.bigtrainoperator.com/2012tampa/tampa.shtml 
The Paint Scheme and Graphics for the Seaboard Railroad are Awesome. It is a Semi Trailer on a flat car.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

What days and times will the general public have to showroom floor if at all? Thanks


----------



## bbenardo (Dec 27, 2007)

We are hoping for Saturday from 9-1 pm, but not sure yet. Will advise with a post here if anything changes. 
Thanks 
Bruce Benardo


----------

